# Hate being this guy....



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I dont want to be "that guy" but the search feature gave me a whole lot of useless threads to search through. I'm going to need some new tires next spring so I'm hoping someone can recommend a decent set of all seasons that wont break the bank. Ive got bfg rugged trail t/a on my truck now and I'm not a fan of them at all. They're really hard and seem to make a lot of noise. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

For an all season tire, I've had BFG AT KO2's on my truck, and I've had very little noise issues, or tire wear. They are on a Toyota pickup, and have been spectacular in the rain / snow and dry weather. 

They're about 1/2 worn now, and I expect at least another 2 years out of them.


So, how does it feel to be "That Guy" ????


Go to Tire rack and read the reviews. They helped me a lot when I needed new tires, as they give you all kinds of information and viewpoints...

Ultimately, you will find..... anything you want it to say, or not to ..


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;2038464 said:


> For an all season tire, I've had BFG AT KO2's on my truck, and I've had very little noise issues, or tire wear. They are on a Toyota pickup, and have been spectacular in the rain / snow and dry weather.
> 
> They're about 1/2 worn now, and I expect at least another 2 years out of them.
> 
> ...


That's going to be my choice later this fall. Problem is I have 20 inch wheels and they are over $300. each.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

Nitto Terra Grapplers. Best tire I've ever run. A little pricey but they last. I have 24k on mine towing every week and plowing and they are barely broken in. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

JCPM;2046841 said:


> Nitto Terra Grapplers. Best tire I've ever run. A little pricey but they last. I have 24k on mine towing every week and plowing and they are barely broken in. That's just my 2 cents.


How is the "noise level" with those tires?


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

thelettuceman;2046931 said:


> How is the "noise level" with those tires?


Not bad at all. Less than your typical mud terrains. I put around 18k miles a year on that truck so I didn't want anything that was too loud.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I use Firestone TransForce for my summer tires, Firestone Winterforce for my Winter.

All seasons won't cut it for me on the country roads & lanes that I do and travel on during ice events. The Winterforce are amazing tires on snow and ice.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Just go to Gindy on 8th and Holland and get some Cooper Discovery AT3's best tire we've run.


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

peteo1;2038449 said:


> I dont want to be "that guy" but the search feature gave me a whole lot of useless threads to search through. I'm going to need some new tires next spring so I'm hoping someone can recommend a decent set of all seasons that wont break the bank. Ive got bfg rugged trail t/a on my truck now and I'm not a fan of them at all. They're really hard and seem to make a lot of noise. Any suggestions?


Bfg ko2 use to run cooper discover m/s had great luck with them but got tired of changing them out in spring just went with the ko/s hands down great all around tire I do run e range


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I just got a set of Cooper discoverer at 3's. I had Yoko geolander at's on my previous truck & loved em!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

peteo1;2038449 said:


> I dont want to be "that guy" but the search feature gave me a whole lot of useless threads to search through.


 Just another tire thread.
worthless.

Your going to get the same feed back as all the others that you have read all ready.


----------



## LewisLawn (Dec 6, 2010)

I recently put some coopers on my 13 ram...i'm very pleased with them...going to the dump which is often swampy/mucky I havent had any problems...I also have had a few oppurtunities to use in snow and they were good....i would want more snow than weve had to give more of a reccomendation for the snow...I also had these tires on my 06 Dakota and was extremely impressed...I want to say I was a 560 for a set


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

New threads dont hurt some guys dont see threads and never get to respond with their experience.. Also some threads are weeks or months old and there are updtated items or better alternatives to use so it doesnt hurt to ask.. Afterall we are here to help..

Now for me personally I just went with a new set of toyo open country at2's and have about 4k on them and they are doing great.. Was awesome plowing with! Got them online shipped to my door for about 700.00.. My buddy runs them on his crew cab 7.3 and tows regularly with them.. He has about 25k on them and they are still like 3/4 tread.. I've read good reviews on them and they seemed like the best route.. Before them it was between the bfg at's and cooper stt maxx.. I ran bfg's in the past and they were a great tire though I read some reviews that guys with heavy trucks seemed to wear them out faster.. Which my cummins is far from light and even more so when im hauling/towing a lot in the summer.


----------

